
The psychological appeal of charismatic political candidates - anigbrowl
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/15/i-asked-psychologists-to-analyze-trump-supporters-this-is-what-i-learned/
======
anigbrowl
This is ostensibly about Donald Trump for the hook value but goes on to make
general observations about leadership, communication, and charisma that apply
in a wide variety of contexts, including the workplace, so I think it will be
of interest to HN readers.

